# anyone feeding green tripe (xkaliber)



## feliperrt1 (Feb 23, 2014)

Can anyone give me any feedback on Xkaliber from green tripe? GreenTripe.Com Main Index

I just bought and will be feeding my 7 month german shepherd 3 times daily.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I buy from them when I can - dogs love it! They have always been good and easy to deal with!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## feliperrt1 (Feb 23, 2014)

mspiker03 said:


> I buy from them when I can - dogs love it! They have always been good and easy to deal with!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


do you think I should feed my 7 month old gs 3 times daily about 1 pound each meal? or is that too much. Or should i feed it to him every other day?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

3 lbs is a bit much. I feed approx 2.5% of expected adult weight (so, maybe weight of dad) and adjust accordingly. I feed my male pup just under 2 lbs a day to account for training treats.

I think 2x a day is fine. That said, my older dog and her littermate (RIP) did better with a mid day snack (4 oz or so and I took it off the other two meals to equal the amount I wanted to feed). So, I have basically continued that with the youngsters (although until about 6 months, I make the meals more even).

I would have no problem feeding that every day, but you will need to add some organ meat. Also, I would want to occasionally give some sort of bone they have to crunch to help clean teeth a bit more. I just wish it was easier for me to get large volumes of it.


----------



## feliperrt1 (Feb 23, 2014)

mspiker03 said:


> 3 lbs is a bit much. I feed approx 2.5% of expected adult weight (so, maybe weight of dad) and adjust accordingly. I feed my male pup just under 2 lbs a day to account for training treats.
> 
> I think 2x a day is fine. That said, my older dog and her littermate (RIP) did better with a mid day snack (4 oz or so and I took it off the other two meals to equal the amount I wanted to feed). So, I have basically continued that with the youngsters (although until about 6 months, I make the meals more even).
> 
> I would have no problem feeding that every day, but you will need to add some organ meat. Also, I would want to occasionally give some sort of bone they have to crunch to help clean teeth a bit more. I just wish it was easier for me to get large volumes of it.


 


Thank you I appreciate your feedback! Makes me feel alot more comfortable. Ill adjust his feeding for sure.


----------



## gEEksWag03 (Oct 25, 2012)

mspiker03 said:


> 3 lbs is a bit much. I feed approx 2.5% of expected adult weight (so, maybe weight of dad) and adjust accordingly. I feed my male pup just under 2 lbs a day to account for training treats.
> 
> I think 2x a day is fine. That said, my older dog and her littermate (RIP) did better with a mid day snack (4 oz or so and I took it off the other two meals to equal the amount I wanted to feed). So, I have basically continued that with the youngsters (although until about 6 months, I make the meals more even).
> 
> I would have no problem feeding that every day, but you will need to add some organ meat. Also, I would want to occasionally give some sort of bone they have to crunch to help clean teeth a bit more. I just wish it was easier for me to get large volumes of it.



Xkaliber is a complete meal so you do not need to add anything to it. It already contains MM,OM, and bone. I would also say that 3 times is fine as long as you are feeding only 2-2.5% of expected adult weight. For example if my dog was expected to be 80lbs thats at max 2lbs. So you can divide that into 3 meals or go with 2. However you feel comfortable. 

I feed my dog xcaliber 2xs a week and he loves it.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Xkaliber ingredients:
XKALIBER: Green Tripe, Muscle Meat, Heart, Tongue, Trachea/Gullet and Ground Bone (from their website)

There is no OM in this. I specifically bought this at one point because I wanted a ground food without OM, which is rare.

The 2.5% is a guideline - some dogs needs more, some less. It depends on the individual dog and his/her activities. There are times where I have fed more than 2.5%


----------

